# Looking for partner in CT



## Joy (May 31, 2007)

New rider looking for a morning weekday partner to ride 10+ miles in the lower CT river valley area. Currently riding at 12mph pace.


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

dunno exactly where you are, but in Chester, there is a small women's group i know of that go out on some sort of regular basis....don't exactly know what that is.

call (860) 526 1777....that is the # for RadSport Outfitters (shop i wrench at), and ask for Charlie, the shop owner. ask about a women's group ride...his wife is the one that organizes those rides.


----------



## Joy (May 31, 2007)

Thanks, I'll call today.


----------

